# Success with 25mg Clomid?



## MrsC10

Hi ladies.

I asked this over in assisted conception and didn't get any response.

My husband and I have been TTC for four years now and after waiting and waiting on my GP referring me, we gave up and went private. I've been diagnosed with mild PCOS and given 25mg to start on my next cycle. I was just wondering if any ladies had success with this low dose?
My consultant has said he has started us on this low dose due to my PCOS being so mild and to reduce the chances of multiples.

Thanks in advance for any success stories xxx


----------



## tulip1975

Success rates for Clomid in general are pretty low, I think. None of my doctors told me, but a great treatment for PCOS is a low carb diet. I tried a variety of fertility treatments in the 3 years after my first pregnancy (mmc at 9 weeks), including a couple of rounds of Clomid.

_ETA: I think Clomid is helpful if you are not ovulating regularly on your own._


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. I have already changed my diet (some months back now) and have increased my exercise after doing my own research.
I don't ovulate regularly on my own, which is why I have been put on Clomid. I'm just really looking to see if anyone had any success with either ovulating or conceiving on such a low dose as I know 50mg is more common to be started on x


----------



## MarieMo7

My doctor started me on 50mg and I didn't ovulate. 2nd cycle I was on 100mg and I ovulated, and got pregnant! However, I don't ovulate on my own at all, so maybe that's why they started me higher. I have PCOS but am not overweight, nor do I have any of the classic signs of PCOS (excess body hair, etc.). I just don't ovulate. 

When I started TTC #2, my doctor put me on 100mg immediately. I did ovulate, but didn't get pregnant until cycle 6. 

Always keep in mind that even couples with no health issues can take up to a year to conceive naturally - Clomid doesn't help you get pregnant, it helps you ovulate, which may or may not be what you need to get pregnant (I hope that makes sense, LOL!). Sometimes it's also just luck and timing with couples who conceive naturally.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks Marie.

We've been TTC for 4 and a half years now. I have PCOS, but have few symptoms. I have facial acne, cysts on my ovaries (confirmed with an ultrasound) and don't ovulate on my own.
I know it doesn't help me get pregnant. I'm just looking for women who have tried the low dose and had success with it. Either through just ovulating or getting pregnant xx


----------



## MarieMo7

Anecdotally, the only women I've seen have success with 25mg are those who ovulate on their own, albeit not regularly. I'm sure there are others out there who've had success with 25mg - I just don't know of any personally. Sorry I can't be much help =/


----------



## MrsC10

That's ok. I do ovulate, but.....very irregularly! Hopefully 25 mg will be enough to get my body doing what it needs to do.


----------



## captainj1

Hi MrsC10, just wishing you the best of luck. 

My signature tells my story - I ovulate on my own, regular cycles, wasn't given clomid because of this and went straight into IVF....3 years and 6 failed cycles later and I was given clomid as a consolation as my consultant told us to give up IVF and gave us a 10% chance of being able to have another child through any means. I was on 50mg but it worked first time. I would say try the 25mg but if it doesn't work after 3 cycles, ask for 50mg.


----------



## MrsC10

captainj1 said:


> Hi MrsC10, just wishing you the best of luck.
> 
> My signature tells my story - I ovulate on my own, regular cycles, wasn't given clomid because of this and went straight into IVF....3 years and 6 failed cycles later and I was given clomid as a consolation as my consultant told us to give up IVF and gave us a 10% chance of being able to have another child through any means. I was on 50mg but it worked first time. I would say try the 25mg but if it doesn't work after 3 cycles, ask for 50mg.

Thank you for this. Much appreciated. I've to get 21 day bloods done once AF arrives. If I haven't ovulated, then it'll be increased. 
Thanks so much for your positive post. As I said, I'm not expecting miracles and know it won't make me pregnant. That's not what the drug is all about. Good to hear a positive story  xx


----------

